# mm-sources-2.6.7-mm6 with alsa problems...

## andyknownasabu

Hi everybody,

can anyone confirm problems with the current mm-source's alsa code?

Running alsamixer with mm6 and trying to change the volume gives me a segfault just as trying to run xmms. Even worse, the left speaker doesn't work any longer on my ice1724 card. mm4 worked just like a charme...

Any comments?

----------

## enkil

Try this, it fixes the problem for me:

```

--- linux/sound/core/control.c.orig 2004-07-06 18:38:55.000000000 +0800

+++ linux/sound/core/control.c 2004-07-06 18:39:30.000000000 +0800

@@ -1114,7 +1114,7 @@ static ssize_t snd_ctl_read(struct file

                        wait_queue_t wait;

                        if ((file->f_flags & O_NONBLOCK) != 0 || result > 0) {

                                err = -EAGAIN;

- goto out;

+ goto __end;

                        }

                        init_waitqueue_entry(&wait, current);

                        add_wait_queue(&ctl->change_sleep, &wait);

@@ -1135,7 +1135,7 @@ static ssize_t snd_ctl_read(struct file

                kfree(kev);

                if (copy_to_user(buffer, &ev, sizeof(snd_ctl_event_t))) {

                        err = -EFAULT;

- goto __end;

+ goto out;

                }

                spin_lock_irq(&ctl->read_lock);

                buffer += sizeof(snd_ctl_event_t);

```

Found it somewhere here in the board, but I don't remember where...

----------

## Mafteah

Yep its the patch!

(You can use love7 its there)

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *enkil wrote:*   

> Try this, it fixes the problem for me:
> 
> ```
> 
> --- linux/sound/core/control.c.orig 2004-07-06 18:38:55.000000000 +0800
> ...

 

Yes, that solves the alsamixer segfault problem - thanks!

Unfortunately something else must have been changed in alsa because the speakers still behave strange. For example the "Master" control only changes the volume of the left speaker... the others aren't affected :(

I switched back to -mm4 waiting for the next release.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Mafteah wrote:*   

> Yep its the patch!
> 
> (You can use love7 its there)

 

I tried -love7 but as mutt refused to work (my keyboard didn't work any longer after starting mutt) I switched back to -mm4... :(

----------

## ck42

I'm getting a segfault using alsamixer using 2.6.7-mm6 as well.

I'm not having much luck getting the patch to apply tho (formatting of posted patch here is weird).

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> I'm getting a segfault using alsamixer using 2.6.7-mm6 as well.
> 
> I'm not having much luck getting the patch to apply tho (formatting of posted patch here is weird).

 

Well, but that's not really a problem, is it?

It's easy to change those two small lines by hand...

In fact, I also played the role of patch ;)

----------

## dju`

yes, -mm6 causes xmms to segfault for me. btw, i can't switch to -mm4 because my max download speed from internet (usually 128kb/s) decreased to 60kb/s or less. this was fixed with -mm6. did someone notice that?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> yes, -mm6 causes xmms to segfault for me. btw, i can't switch to -mm4 because my max download speed from internet (usually 128kb/s) decreased to 60kb/s or less. this was fixed with -mm6. did someone notice that?

 

No, I can't confirm that. I live in a students' hostel equipped with a 100MBit network and can download with much more than 60KB/s with -mm4 ;)

What connection type are you using? ISDN with channel bundling?

Perhaps an error in the hisax/capi code?

----------

## ck42

......just moved to Love7 sources.  Segfault is gone *AND* my bootsplash is finally working  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dju`

actually, xmms segfault was caused by nvidia 6106, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55897

----------

